# Dead Space 2



## Tinsel (Feb 4, 2011)

I have not started playing it quite yet, but for sure I'll pick up a copy. I played the first Dead Space game and it was excellent. It might have been just slightly long, however it was intense and towards the end there were a few interesting challenges. I was able to complete the game. The intensity made it a scary game. I had to get one of the add ons, I think that it was the scorpion pack.

I watched the new movie that came out recently. I didn't think that it was as good as the first movie, but it was still alright. Instead of having the isolation of a space colony set up as a mining operation, here in the second game, again, the story line will take place on one of the ships, however I doubt that there will be a space ship battle, who knows. What would be more interesting is if there were new technological devices available. Anyway, I'm sure that it is good for more of the same type of fighting that was in the original, and which was quite fascinating. I remember the level where that alien jumped out and you could not kill it very easily, it kept taking punishment and it would not die. I hated being chased by it and than afterward thought that it was a wicked battle. There was a scene at the beginning of the first game that took place in the elevator. That was a scary scene, also when the aliens first appeared and attacked the unaware crew members where you were thrown into the game. The shard stone, had a religion linked to it, but it came down to getting the shard off of the space ship.

You know, I actually hated that game, I really did, but I liked it because I was able to survive through it. I felt like I was trapped into playing it, but what an awful game. They could have tortured us more than they did and I would still play it, so I should be back for Dead Space 2.


----------



## shaun45 (Feb 24, 2011)

love the demo just got get the game


----------



## Tinsel (Feb 24, 2011)

It looks like the space ship environment is scarier. That is one way that they probably improved upon the first game. There are a few more necromorphic varieties in Dead Space 2. I don't have the game yet but I browsed the strategy guide. I am not trying to upset the experience, however I use that guide if I run into something that is not intuitive enough. I'd be surprised if I didn't have to refer to it at least once or twice.


----------



## Jake Reynolds (Mar 25, 2011)

Holy hell this game is good. I would highly recommend it, as I highly recommended the first one. This one seems a bit more tongue in cheek; with Isaac having a face and a voice it means they could brign out his personality a bit more. My favourite bit:


SPOILERS




[While Isaac is on the Ishimura tram]

Ellie: They're swarming into the Medical Deck- at least you don't have to go through there.

Tram Announcer: Obstruction detected. Shutting down. Welcome to Medical Deck. 

Isaac: Crap.


----------



## Norlan (Apr 5, 2011)

Dead Space 2 was an amazing game, as was the first one. i love the series.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 3, 2011)

I still need to pick this and the two films up.


----------



## Abd-L-zeez (Jul 29, 2011)

i played the first . but never got the time to play dead space 2


----------



## salenadsouza05 (May 1, 2012)

I have played this Game and This is an entertaining game and Too interesting game...The concept of this game is too good and amazing.....Have played so many levels of this game and even still like to play the game so much.......


----------

